# knuckle skulls



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

So I had this shiatsu and some skulls.... The first half is in night vision.

knuckle skulls


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool great use of some spare parts plus one cool idea!!!!!!


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

Horrible video, wonderful prop! I love it. I want to make one. But I can never find a shiatsu at the Goodwill. Grrrrrrrrrrrr....


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

For some reason it reminds me of the effects in some old 50's horror b-movie. Cool prop.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Spooky1 said:


> For some reason it reminds me of the effects in some old 50's horror b-movie. Cool prop.


My muses seem to be engendering that sort of thing.....


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

octoberist said:


> Horrible video, wonderful prop! I love it. I want to make one. But I can never find a shiatsu at the Goodwill. Grrrrrrrrrrrr....


Yeah... camera's getting long in the tooth.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Larry, Curly & Moe?


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

That would make them "numb skulls" wouldn't it? 

Fun prop - thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Adding some shear material and hiding the lower part might be interesting. Doing the flying skulls thing. I wish I could find some shiatsu's.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Bone Dancer said:


> Adding some shear material and hiding the lower part might be interesting. Doing the flying skulls thing. I wish I could find some shiatsu's.


Yeah. It's set on a ladder. Thought of reworking the base a little. thx


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice work ... it's a fun prop to watch!


----------

